# Que potenciometro necesito para auriculares desde pc



## horacio7 (Abr 9, 2013)

Buenas noches gente! Aprovecho para presentarme, soy un amateur en el mundo de la electronica, siempre me ha gustado jugar con el soldador y el estaño, gracias a ello me he animado a bastante.. Pero mis conocimientos en el tema son nulos, asi que mi carrera como gran electronico no ha llegado lejos. es por eso que hoy, como tantas otras veces, necesito su ayuda..
Se que es un tama que se ha tratado en mas de una opurtunidad, pero no encuentro una respuesta satisfactoria.
Mi idea:
Puse en el frente de mi computadora, una entrada mono y una salida estereo, (esta ultima viene de la placa onboard) para conectar mis instrumentos y la consola de mezcla de manera mas rapida, hasta ahí todo sin problemas.
Ahora resulta que en el mismo frente quiero colocar un potenciometro que me regule la salida estero, y ahí se me complico.. Por ahora se que el potenciometro tiene que ser logaritmico, pero de cuantos K?? Probe uno de 50 y el volumen no llega a 0 y no varia en todo el recorrido del potenciometro. Deberia poner de mas?? O uno lineal? Segun mi ignorancia estimo que debe ser igual a un pote de auricular de dos mangos..
Mientras tanto probare con este mismo agregando resistencias.. Pero me veo con poca paciencia. Antes de seguir perdiendo tiempo acudo a los expertos. Gracias de antemano.


----------



## Nuyel (Abr 9, 2013)

No se si el potenciometro es ta mal soldado o dañado (aun siendo nuevos me ha pasado varias veces ¬¬), pero ¿como lo conectaste?, una foto seria buena.


----------



## edh59 (Abr 10, 2013)

Hola Horacio7:
Si la salida es estéreo,tenés que colocar un potenciómetro doble para manejar los 2 canales(izq. y derecho),o bien un pote en cada canal conectado de la sig. forma:
http://imageshack.us/photo/my-images/855/potenciometro.png/
Seguramente de 100k logarítmico.
Saludos.


----------



## horacio7 (Abr 10, 2013)

Muchas gracias por las pronta respuesta.
Use un potenciometro stereo de 50 K logaritmico, soldando cada positivo en las patitas del medio, y la malla en un extremo.
Fotos no tengo porque lo desarme en cuanto no funciono. Sugieren que uno de 100K seria mas acertado?
Gracias


----------



## Dr. Zoidberg (Abr 10, 2013)

horacio7 dijo:


> Fotos no tengo porque lo desarme en cuanto no funciono. Sugieren que uno de *100K seria mas acertado?*


El pote debe ser de BAJO valor por que en caso contrario casi no vas a tener variación de volumen cuando lo gires y siempre se va a escuchar muy bajo... si es que se escucha.
Dependiendo de la impedancia de tus auriculares, un valor razonable sería de alrededor de 1K si lográs conseguirlo, o como mucho 5K... total, la salida de línea de la PC no tiene mucho nivel.

​


----------



## horacio7 (Abr 10, 2013)

Mira que puesto el pote se escucha muy fuerte, al girarlo no varia el volumen, disminuye solo un poco en el ultimo tramito de su recorrido. De hecho habia pensado en aumentar la resistencia.
Es al reves?


----------



## edh59 (Abr 10, 2013)

Hola:
Si es para salida auriculares como te indicó el Dr. está perfecto !!!!
Saludos.


----------



## Dr. Zoidberg (Abr 10, 2013)

horacio7 dijo:


> Mira que puesto el pote se escucha muy fuerte, al girarlo no varia el volumen, disminuye solo un poco en el ultimo tramito de su recorrido. De hecho habia pensado en aumentar la resistencia.


Algo estás haciendo mal...


----------



## horacio7 (Abr 10, 2013)

Dr. Zoidberg dijo:


> Algo estás haciendo mal...



Te referis que independientemente del pote, haya soldado algo mal?
En cuanto llego a casa lo hago de nuevo y voy a tratar de conseguir un pote de 1 ó 5 K.
Muchas gracias!


----------



## Dr. Zoidberg (Abr 10, 2013)

horacio7 dijo:


> Te referis que independientemente del pote, haya soldado algo mal?


Y sí...poné una foto.. que se yo.. algo para ver que has hecho. Y no usés un pote log sino lineal.


----------



## horacio7 (Abr 10, 2013)

Que frustración.. Jaja.  Gracias por todo, en cuanto tenga algún avance aviso. Gracias!!


----------



## aquileslor (Abr 10, 2013)

Yo pondría un pote dual, lineal de 500 ohms. Los auriculares en general son de baja impedancia, pero la salida no es de tan baja impedancia, por lo que 500 sería un buen compromiso. Lo difícil sería conseguirlo.


----------



## horacio7 (Abr 10, 2013)

Che, ante todo, perdonen mi ignorancia...
Por dual te referis a stereo?
Y por oms hablas de K ??

Si llega a ser asi puedo llegar a ese valor usando resistencias..no?


----------



## edh59 (Abr 11, 2013)

Hola Horacio7:
Dual=stereo.
K=1000.
Ejemplo:
Si dice 500k=500.000
Si dice 50k=50.000
Si dice 500=500.
El potenciómetro debe ser del valor indicado,no se puede "llegar" con resistencias.
Saludos.


----------



## horacio7 (Abr 11, 2013)

Gracias!! Sigo en carrera..!


----------



## horacio7 (Abr 14, 2013)

Dr. Zoidberg dijo:


> Algo estás haciendo mal...



Efectivamente lo estaba soldando re mal..
Ahora en el " maximo" del pote se escucha un poquito mas bajo que si uso los auriculares directamente(sin el pote)
Y apenas bajo el potenciometro, baja de golpe..
Sigo en busca del pote de 500 o 1K. 
Gracias!!


----------



## aquileslor (Abr 14, 2013)

¿Porqué no te fijás en ese negocio que está en Boulogne pasando un poco Corrientes? Allí he encontrado cosas viejas muy a menudo.  Será difícil conseguir potes dobles de 500. Pero podés hacerlo vos. Si conseguís un pote cualquiera doble y dos potes simples de 500, pero de la misma marca o iguales en su formato, es sumamente sencillo desarmarlos y cambiarpes las pistas por los de 500, y allí tendrías el pote doble. Es una tarea que hago a menudo. Se consiguen fácil en las casas que tienen cosas desde antes. Por ejemplo uno de 500K doble se encuentra porque se usaba en las radios a válvulas. Y los de 500 tambien, se usaban en control de cátodos y otras yerbas. Te deseo suerte.


----------



## horacio7 (Abr 14, 2013)

Gracias, ya encomende a un par de amigos que busquen los potes requeridos, ya que estoy escasoi de tiempo, si no llego a buen puerto hago lo que me propones. Gracias!!!


----------



## horacio7 (Abr 20, 2013)

Bueno, espero que hoy me llegue el tan deseado pote. El anterior y este lo soldare de esta manera
( No puedo poner fotos, espero que se vea...)

www.google.com/imgres?imgurl=http:/...=0CC4QrQMwAg&ptbm=isch&q=soldar+potenciometro

Estoy bien??


----------



## aquileslor (Abr 20, 2013)

Visto como en el dibujo que presentas: La pata de abajo va a masa, eso está bien. La pata de arriba tendría que ir a la salida de audio y la pata del medio a la entrada de lo que querés escuchar ( creo que es un audífono).


----------



## angeliantt (Ene 31, 2016)

hola buenas ,

queria preguntaros una duda, tengo una salida de audio de ordenador que va conectada a un potenciometro de 1k  el  cual va a un amplificador de 47k de impedancia de entrada y este va a dos altavoces de 3 ohmios y 5 watios. El problema es que teniendo el amplificador al maximo de volumen, los altavoces empiezan a escucharse en el ultimo tramo de giro del pote, se eschucha bien pero creo que deberia de escucharse mas alto. Puede ser la causa que tendria que ser el pote mas bajo, de 0,5 k por ejemplo? ¿que valor me recomentariais?


----------

